# Looking for a breeder !



## JustSiingular (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I am new here 
I am wondering what are the reputable breeders in the NY area, mainly around NYC but NY and PA are not a problem! Thank you so much for your suggestions!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Check out Havanese Club of America's breeder referral list. Also check the Greater NY Havanese Club and the Delaware Valley Havanese Club for their lists.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are the links for the above mentioned clubs.

http://www.gnyhc.org/
http://dvhc.homestead.com./


----------



## JustSiingular (Jan 18, 2011)

thank you so much for the help !


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

If you'd like to check out other breeders in the NE area, I'd suggest June Hartzog, Jubo-Lee Havanese in Amherst, NH. Her website is jubolee.com. DH and I got Tucker from her and we think very highly of June. You'll find her on Havanese Club of America also.


----------

